# saintly's "Autumn Blush"



## Mark Evans

my lad is 3 almost 4. i had my 60cm sat in the corner with a box of stone wood and substarte. i put the substarte in and left it. last night i let my little boy have a go at scaping and this is what he came up with.






ABSALUTLEY NO help from me, apart from adding the substarte.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Plant it up, its better than The Henge 

Only joking, but it ain't half bad for a little one 8) 

I'd move the big stone at the front though...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

i just couldnt get him off his little stool. had to be real carefull with the stones. i could hear little dinks, and thought he'd crack it, but a little papa override on stone selection cured that


----------



## JamesM

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

yeah, I bet man... wouldn't be so bad with a cheap tank 

Did you ask him what his planting list is? My boy would say dandelions and roses :?


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

He could always use some of my mountain rock....


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

now this i can answer.

my sons says "Ava" it's small child talk for cut, or painfull. he says..."i got ava arm" meaning i gat a painful arm.

the first time he saw rummie nose tetras, he said "ava faces" it made me laugh out load, i guess he saw the red face as blood or something. so he likes the fish with ava face!


----------



## samc

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

  thats cool. you,ve got competition


----------



## Simon D

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

That'll put a lot of people to shame.

Maybe they think too much about it!


----------



## Verminator

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

If you were to say whats the closest to a naturally arranged tank you can get without it looking artificial i'd officially have to say imagine a 3 year old kid placing rocks and wood within the 4 walls of your tank and this will be it. A little expert tweaking here and there but otherwise not a bad attempt for a lil fella finding his feet in the hobby (quite literally?)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

A bit of guidance and he came through, bless him.....  

i may plant this one


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Looks good Mark  you should plant it, will encourage him even more


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks good Mark  you should plant it, will encourage him even more



he loves getting his hands in! i'm getting the plant order for this soon.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

i'm liking that very much!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

well the next stage of this tank...the new light


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

I wish they did a nice LED luminaire like they do the metal halides, it's the 150w energy consumption that's stopped me from buying one... 
An amazing little tank, that son of yours is going to end up the next amano!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

I like the DIY luminaire holder, by I do think its way too high and looks odd!!! From the photos anyway!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I like the DIY luminaire holder, by I do think its way too high and looks odd!!! From the photos anyway!


I agree... there is still a lot of room for play there Mark, and you can always swap the poles when changing tanks 

Really smart mate  How long is the power cord?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

true guys, but i only got the thing set up late this after noon. I'll cut stuff down at the weekend. and drill the holes in the pipe for the cable  8)


----------



## samc

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

i am going to make one soon out of 22mm copper then spray and laquer it

hows the light anyway?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> hows the light anyway?



beautiful sam, i cant wait to see how it looks with plants in.

 I'm excited to get this planted, it's been weeks now, so the plant order is imminent


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

What are you planning plant wise? I over ordered on hc and under ordered on crypts lol


----------



## soton_dave

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

nice job on the luminaire support,i'd hang fire on reducing the height till youve worked under it,personally i had my halides suspended from the ceiling when i had my reef and even with the lights as high as i could get them it was still too hot/uncomfortable to work under them for any more than 5 mins without a break but i had 2 250w and didnt turn them of when doing maintenence,had to wear gloves to move them up where they were hot but they were the older arcadia ones so the newer ones may run cooler.

cheers dave


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				soton_dave said:
			
		

> nice job on the luminaire support,i'd hang fire on reducing the height till youve worked under it



very true mate, I am waiting until its planted and running for a few weeks. any way i've got my plant order in now, so anyone wanting to follow the progress of this, i'm continuing with this on APC forums or AW forums   8)


----------



## soton_dave

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

are you not going to be doing a journel here?


----------



## rawr

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Yeah, how comes not a journal here mark? I'm not a member there...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

a couple of shots, no amazing photography skills here....it's even out of focus, hey ho

there's a gamble or 2 in this tank, but i need to learn one or 2 things and choosing "trendy" plants isnt going to help me learn. but there a couple of  "common" plants in their  8) 

the focal point is Alternanthera rosaefolia....

directly after planting










stems anyone?.....


----------



## samc

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

looks good mark kinda looks like a george scape


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> kinda looks like a george scape



thanks Sam, that's gota be a good thing in my book


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Best get them scissors out! love it mark, I'm sure it'll be a cracker.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> love it mark, I'm sure it'll be a cracker.



cheers mate, i'm quite pleased with it. the lighting is stunning....such an even spread, and to be able to see everything without something obstructing the view is great too. 8) 

i just need to get my glass inlet from mums and i'm away


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

You're a lucky man, I'd love to run metal halide. 
It looks good, I'm envious, c'mon you're not going to tease use with the pictures and not show us a frontal shot are you?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> c'mon you're not going to tease use with the pictures and not show us a frontal shot are you?



theres a frontal up mate


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

My mistake! I thought there was no water in it and totally dismissed it! Now that surely says a lot about the quality of the products you're using.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> ! I thought there was no water in it and totally dismissed it!



that photo was literally after filling. the nature soil so clean. i'm just glad to have a scape of my own to nurse


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

haha. I know the feeling mate, I'm loving having my 60cm actually doing stuff, it's so good. Are you doing the EI everyday water change diet plan too?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Are you doing the EI everyday water change diet plan too?



i'm doing my usual routine mate. i'm just looking forward to a ton of trimming and learning.


----------



## soton_dave

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

very nice,used to love the dappling effect the halides gave on my reef so can imagine how nice it must look in a planted tank.
looking forward to seeing this grow if your MA scape is anything to go by.

cheers dave


----------



## rawr

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

I hope your son's up to the job!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I hope your son's up to the job!



i reckon so, good scape for a 3 year old   



			
				soton_dave said:
			
		

> looking forward to seeing this grow if your MA scape is anything to go by.



cheers bud.  

i've switched the light on this morning, and it almost looked like the tank was empty of water, it's pretty clear


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

here's this morning. 

garuf! theres some juncus in the back of this. i'm interested to see how it looks.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

i've attached my bubble counter even....


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Looks great Mark - lots of pruning practise to be had there then   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> lots of pruning practise to be had there then



absolutely  mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

ok, 24 hours on and 2 full baskets of MA mature media, has brought on crystal clear water. 

from the front it dont look all that fully planted but the second gives a better sense of how packed it is   

the HC is pearling like a mother....

roll on 6 months


----------



## samc

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

u have crammed plenty of plants in there    what does you boy think of it?


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

I wish my HC caught so fast, I can't wait to see it come together, Mark. A fiver says mine does better in ADA next year.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> what does you boy think of it?



he's not seen it. my wife and boy have gone back to kazakstan for 8 weeks to see family, i'm on my own, free to post like a man gone mental.

 EVERYONE! i'm gona drive you mental     



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> A fiver says mine does better in ADA next year.



it probably will mate...I'm not entering   the judging is mental. plus i aint got what it takes


----------



## Garuf

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Fine be a spoil sport. I bet the young 'un will love the tank when he's back.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

If you got nothing better to do you can come and setup a tank for me  Keep your mind of missing the wife and kid 
Tank is looking good


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If you got nothing better to do you can come and setup a tank for me





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I bet the young 'un will love the tank when he's back.



my boys the one, i wonder what the ruling is for joint effort?   LD, i'll post him down to you


----------



## JamesM

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

 

I bet you wouldn't include a return address either! 

Can I borrow him after Paulo?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda looks like a george scape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Sam, that's gota be a good thing in my book
Click to expand...

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## samc

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

just woundered mark u said you used the newspaper method for filing the tank when you take the paper out does it pull any of the plants up?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> just woundered mark u said you used the newspaper method for filing the tank when you take the paper out does it pull any of the plants up?



not at all. it's not my thinking. it's oliver knott's i saw a vid and tried it....it works a treat.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

goodness,  	Marsilea hirsuta grows fast doesn't it?....i planted it in 1 inch long stalks, just like oliver knott does, and already i've got new 1 inch long stems with leaves opening up. i've used this to add accent to areas and is one of many new plants for me, so exciting time s for me at least.

1 ludwigia species is already near broke the surface, so it's trim time already  

i've also got runners of tennellus, the quickest i've ever had them in fact


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

well, i've added the shrimp. there are 10 in all. one is huge and i found that the others like to take a ride. they also clean him/her. see the pic.

also the other pic is of the pearling amd the Marsilea hirsuta. the shoot you see has grown in 4 days. 

thanks for at least looking   no flash just yet.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

excellent pictures


----------



## samc

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

great pics mark


----------



## JamesM

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

Very nice indeed 8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

thanks guys.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's son try's his hand*

an overnight change in the HC. it's growing horizontally as opposed to vertically...thankfully a big WOOOT


----------



## Mark Evans

i've changed this title to " Autumn Blush"

is it possible to get a mod to move this to the journals section? thanks  8)


----------



## Steve Smith

Love the name mate 

I'll attempt to move it...  but don't hold your breath  

Edit:  Phew... That seemed to work...


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks Steve, the name change came about after all the stems i've picked are pink through to red.....


----------



## aaronnorth

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Love the name mate
> 
> I'll attempt to move it...  but don't hold your breath
> 
> Edit:  Phew... That seemed to work...



 

do you always use external lighting for your pics?


----------



## Mark Evans

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> do you always use external lighting for your pics?



no, the lighting for this pic is the MH. it's more than enough to get a good pic, but i've been practising with the flash and I reckon in a few months after practise I should be getting some better shots.


----------



## aaronnorth

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you always use external lighting for your pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, the lighting for this pic is the MH. it's more than enough to get a good pic, but i've been practising with the flash and I reckon in a few months after practise I should be getting some better shots.
Click to expand...


its a really good shot, doesnt even looks as though it is submerged!


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks aaron, i must admit, this tank is the clearest i've had regards water clarity.

 i'm treating this set up like no other i've had. after "prairie lands" failure, this HAS to work.


----------



## Mark Evans

aaron, i've put a piece of paper with text on to show you the clarity. 

the proof that opti white, nature soil and mature media works


----------



## aaronnorth

thanks, just need to save up now


----------



## soton_dave

very nice,loving the fert rack


----------



## GreenNeedle

Looks great Mark.  Very jungly or at least busy.  Water looks superb.  Reminds me I need to clean my filter. lol

Just a quick message to Sam:

Why buy 22mm copper pipe and spray it when you can buy stainless steel pipe from any DIY store for a reasonable price?  That's my plan when I redesign the shelving and cabinets in my alcove but again Mark beat me to it while I am still waiting. lol.  He makes me look so much of a copycat 

All you need is the stainless steel pipe and a pipe bending spring to stop it flattening at the bends 

Keep up the progress reports Mark. This is a new direction for you I think andits going well 

AC


----------



## samc

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Why buy 22mm copper pipe and spray it when you can buy stainless steel pipe from any DIY store for a reasonable price?



i know what you mean but i basically got the pipe free anyway and am not sure about bending stainless steel pipe mate some pipe just breaks but did concider it 

sorry for the hijack


----------



## Mark Evans

guys, discuss.   

andy mate, never would I consider you a copy cat, your more an innovator than many, your latest creation is the only one like it on here mate.

at the end of the day, we ALL are. just trying to mimic nature or our follow asian scapers   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i know what you mean but i basically got the pipe free anyway



you gota use what you've got   yours looks ace samc.



			
				soton_dave said:
			
		

> ,loving the fert rack



 tis kinda funky. it's the radiator effect stand



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> This is a new direction for you I think andits going well



cheers mate, more baby steps being learnt


----------



## Mark Evans

this Marsilea hirsuta is a lovely plant. kinda like a butterfly ?.....

it's sprouting real well now.





my crypts pearling...





thanks


----------



## Fred Dulley

Very envious, Mark.
IMO, the perfect tank. Care to re-do mine for me? I still can't master growing the damn things (plants).


----------



## Mark Evans

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Very envious, Mark.
> IMO, the perfect tank. Care to re-do mine for me? I still can't master growing the damn things (plants).



who payed ya to say that   no really fred, thats a nice thing to say. thanks

2  pics for you. just experimentation pics more than anything


----------



## Mark Evans

hopefully this side shot show-off the colours of Alternanthera reineckii


----------



## Mark Evans

oooo, and another image   

supercoloey, let me know when your ready for a photo shoot mate!   i found the "on" button on the flash


----------



## Mark Evans

please check out my galleries page for more images of this tank and also there's a journal.

http://www.plantedbox.com/?page_id=185

http://www.plantedbox.com/?p=793#more-793


----------



## Steve Smith

saintly said:
			
		

> this Marsilea hirsuta is a lovely plant. kinda like a butterfly ?.....
> 
> it's sprouting real well now.



Hey Mark, it's looking really nice mate, congrats!

Quick question about the Marsilea.  Is it still in emersed form?  I'm guessing not if it's sprouting new leaves.  I thought in submerged form it looked a lot like Glosso?  Or am I getting my Marsilea species mixed up?

Great photos as always


----------



## Mark Evans

it was in it's emerged form, but you trim down to an inch long with nothing put it's ugly lopoking stem, then plant in clumps of 3. it sends up new growth rapidly. then trim again and it should get denser.

i'm using it as an accent

 i did try it in a "practise" tank before this one   

i plant to cover all this on plantedbox 

thanks for the reply Steve! means a lot i can tell ya


----------



## samc

never really seen Marsilea hirsuta used well so ill look foward to seeing how that will fill out 

wish i could take photos like you mark 8)


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> never really seen Marsilea hirsuta used well so ill look foward to seeing how that will fill out



i too am interested in seeing what happens. My right corner is going to be a challenge! I've got tennellus runners all over the place, the HC is doing what it should, the marsilea sprouting out and e acicularis spreading....pretty soon it's going to merge  :? let it grow out?.....see what happens kinda a deal i guess!

Here's yesterday before trim....





and here's today after yesterdays trim...





the Alternanthera reineckii was trimmed 2 days before...it had reached the top  

The left and right side stems should be due a haircut just after the weekend


----------



## TDI-line

Stunning Mark, you must be very pleased.


----------



## LondonDragon

Looking good Mark, like how its turning out now, will look even better once that HC fills the front of the tank, you should let it grow and merge, most of the times looks great and natural that way, worth a try.


----------



## samc

looking awsome

looks much more mature than it is too

itll look even better when you've got them trimming skills on the stems


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks guys.

heres a closer look at the right hand side. you can see what happening. tenellus is getting the chop soon


----------



## Stu Worrall

looking really good mark, growth is superb considering its age.  As an aside how do you go about trimming tennelus?  Ive just let mine grow as I wasnt sure it could be cut without leaving nasty ends on!


----------



## Mark Evans

stuworrall said:
			
		

> how do you go about trimming tennelus?



once established, just trim it down to about 1cm. it'll grow back shorter and redder.The rednes, dont come untill trimmed regardless of light IME

 In my MA scape i had it growing real small and red. i still need a ton of practise with the stuff, but the skills come slowly.


----------



## Stu Worrall

saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go about trimming tennelus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once established, just trim it down to about 1cm. it'll grow back shorter and redder.The rednes, dont come untill trimmed regardless of light IME
> 
> In my MA scape i had it growing real small and red. i still need a ton of practise with the stuff, but the skills come slowly.
Click to expand...

cool thanks for that, do you trim it at an angle so you dont get square ends?


----------



## Mark Evans

stuworrall said:
			
		

> cool thanks for that, do you trim it at an angle so you dont get square ends?



not sure what you mean mate, just cut it like grass. remember though it needs to be established sending out runners. in the past, when ive trimmed it, it's grown back literally over night....or at least 1-2 cm's it's crazy stuff...or can be


----------



## Stu Worrall

saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool thanks for that, do you trim it at an angle so you dont get square ends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean mate, just cut it like grass. remember though it needs to be established sending out runners. in the past, when ive trimmed it, it's grown back literally over night....or at least 1-2 cm's it's crazy stuff...or can be
Click to expand...

I was thinking that with the grass when you trim it its that thin that you wont see the cut ends. with the tennelus some of the blades are quite wide so cutting them might make them look like rectangles. hope that makes sense!


----------



## Mark Evans

yeah absolute sense, but the cut leaves will die in time, also your looking for a carpet effect? either way you wont see it.

 i think tenellus can be a real versatile plant. leave it to grow tall for mid ground or cut it for small foreground. you cant say that with many plants. other than stems


----------



## samc

hey mark, do you have any pics of it in the shorter form? im still woundering what i could use


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> hey mark, do you have any pics of it in the shorter form? im still woundering what i could use



not really. it got swamped by the blyxa.


----------



## TDI-line

saintly said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey mark, do you have any pics of it in the shorter form? im still woundering what i could use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really. it got swamped by the blyxa.
Click to expand...


Lol, that stuff is evil. I had a row of P.Helferi just above my bog wood, the blyxa has pushed so much into it that the P. Helferi has disappeared, i'm not sure if it has uprooted it or what!


----------



## John Starkey

Hi mark,I've been following this setup from start to now waiting to see how it evolves,well in my opinion it's one of your best so far,I admire how you have gone 100 percÃ©nt Into growing plants,and you Certainly have become good at it,
Respect were it's due,
Regards john


----------



## Mark Evans

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi mark,I've been following this setup from start to now waiting to see how it evolves,well in my opinion it's one of your best so far,I admire how you have gone 100 percÃ©nt Into growing plants,and you Certainly have become good at it,
> Respect were it's due,
> Regards john



well john, thanks mate. long time no speak eh?.....  

dedication is my middle name. This hobby is turning into more of an artistic hobby for me,rather than the technicalities of growing plants, and has  replaced my music days. I honestly get so engrossed in new scapes it's beyond belief....

thanks john for the nice words. 8)


----------



## Mark Evans

lill update, 3 weeks in and were on all cylinders! everything is co2 saturated, the pearling is awsome! there's nothing that isnt covered in bubbles   

so, there's the odd stem that i may take out. i have a lovely little gap in the middle that i just didnt think would work but it does. my altenthera is now recovered after it's trim and is storming ahead in growth. it's WAY faster than i thought it'd be.

anubias is producing a ton of new growth, i'm hoping for some flowers   

pretty soon there'll be a trim of the smaller leave stems, so i'll have some bits and bobs going begging...cant promise they'll travel well though...they'll also  be free too.


----------



## rawr

I have to admit I had my reservations about this tank but it has to be one, if not _the_ best saintly aquascape so far. There's so many textures and shapes and stuff, it just all seems to come together and work so well. 

Your photography has also improved which I think helps a lot. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## John Starkey

Blimey mark that's grown fast since the last pics,how many bps you running?
Regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans

john starkey said:
			
		

> Blimey mark that's grown fast since the last pics,how many bps you running?



good question john, a difficult one to. I'm regulating my co2 via the drop checker and fish, the drop checker shows light green, almost yellow.

my bubble counter is purely for when i run out of gas and need to reset....it's approx 2 bubbles per second and large ones at that. 

something else that's new for me is over night aeration, i just pop the lilley pipe up to turn the water over after lights out. not sure it does anything but add O2 but after reading that amano does it, i thought i'd give it a whirl....over to you clive   

here's the bubble counter...






and here's a few more images. in the last 3 days or so, the stems on the left and right have gone wild.

















and the front room, which becomes a studio   







			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I have to admit I had my reservations about this tank but it has to be one, if not the best saintly aquascape so far



thanks Thomas  8)


----------



## aaronnorth

wow, that anubias looks good


----------



## Mark Evans

it's lovely stuff aaron,   

last pic now, here's from above, i've attached the stem names exactly where they reside. it dont look so dense from the front, but given time and trimming it should look fuller in a few months





cheers folks


----------



## samc

i really like this tank mark and its making me wounder if i want to do a nature scape in my 60cm when i get it.....

you nearly have a hc carpet already


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> i really like this tank mark and its making me wounder if i want to do a nature scape in my 60cm when i get it.....
> 
> you nearly have a hc carpet already



not quite hc carpet, actually i've got the complete opposite problem to the usual growing upwards thing. most of my HC at the glass is growing,crawling then burring its self under the substrate. I'm guessing it's loving the light, or rather the different characteristic's of MH lighting. i'll get some pics later after work.

i put 3 weeks old, it's not it was 2 weeks friday,.


----------



## Tony Swinney

This is looking beautiful Mark - lovely use of colour in there    The Bowens are doing a nice job with your photography too   

Look forward to all the updates.

Tony


----------



## viktorlantos

very nice tank. i still keep coming back to see the updates.

i plan to buy one of these lamps. the photo you've taken with them are amazing. are you ok with the power of these? as i know this is the 200/200 Bowen set.


----------



## Mark Evans

Tonser said:
			
		

> This is looking beautiful Mark - lovely use of colour in there    The Bowens are doing a nice job with your photography too
> 
> Look forward to all the updates.
> 
> Tony



thanks mate,

i'm not using them as often as it looks. i'm getting a load of these shot with just the MH lighting. i need a lesson or two of you   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> are you ok with the power of these?



plenty for a 60cm, i'd have me reservations about anything 120cm....but i cant honestly answer that yet. it's a whole new learning curve.

i've taken test shots with both lights directly over the tank, and it's giving me the ability to shoot iso 50 @ f22. i need another way to illuminate a white background so another lamp would be great....maybe soon


----------



## George Farmer

That photography is off the hook...!


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> That photography is off the hook...!



cheers mate.

looking at tonser images has just got me all excited for taking more images. i just don't know where to start....a lot of head scratching. the thing is though, i dont want to loose the "feel" that i've got, but knowing me i'll dive in head first.


----------



## Steve Smith

Great shots Mark!  I'm really feeling this tank   Will be an absolute stunner when you take final shots and the like!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Your tanks looking lovely Mark, it's quite reminiscent of some George Farmer work, which is a good thing!

The photography is top draw too, stunning in every sense.


----------



## Mark Evans

cheers dudes, 

ok, a bit of inside knowledge and photograpghy is still not right   

i've been practising using F4 and flash, i like to get my sense of depth through lens blur.  i've got some F22 shots but they just look "flat"...that'll be me not doing them justice.

anyway, i've got the colours coming through that i wanted, so my hopes are high for some warm tones with this set up. 7 more trims and we'll be there!   

following image is F4 @ 1/200 iso 50





the great thing with this studio lighting is the fact i dont have to do anything to the image apart from crop it and mount it.


----------



## rawr

Those colours are amazing! 

I like the way you're so precise with the seven more trims.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Well thats just on the billy button! 
Studio lighting here i come, oh, and a 5D, and some experience, and some bad ass lenses, oh well, maybe not just yet


----------



## Mark Evans

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well thats just on the billy button!
> Studio lighting here i come, oh, and a 5D, and some experience, and some bad ass lenses, oh well, maybe not just yet



 just the lights mate, that'll do the trick . my 90 quid lens is doing me proud, but i'm tempted to re-buy my 135mm f2 L series again  :? ....shhhhh, dont tell me wife.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I like the way you're so precise with the seven more trims.



well kinda precise. i'm just going by my MA scape.  i know that rotundifolia, umbrosum etc wil take a real butchering and thicken up a treat. the eustrails stellata is coming back now after being trimmed. i was worried about that as i'd never grown and trimmed it, but it's just like all the others. 8) 

The HC wont need any trimming as it's keeping it's head right down. only when it starts to get too thick will i look at it.

i'm praying for some anubias flowers. these bonsai things are on steroids, showing new leaves everyday.


----------



## Mark Evans

a couple more...





aquasaor stylee   ....errrr i need to be MUCH closer





god i'm bored    my hardrive is close to bursting


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Mark,

looking brill as usual,all great pics but i love the the one of the ram,

regards john.


----------



## George Farmer

They're getting better and better.  Some of the best aquatic photography I've seen on here, if I'm totally honest.


----------



## Steve Smith

saintly said:
			
		

>



Really love this shot Mark!  Looks amazing


----------



## samc

got to agree with george awsome shots again

fancy shooting mine when i get it going


----------



## aaronnorth

SteveUK said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love this shot Mark!  Looks amazing
Click to expand...


me too  the colours are so vivid!
depth is really good. you keep reffering to tony, but honestly you are both unique in your styles, just your FTS that could be better, however, i still tjink they are good


----------



## Mark Evans

dudes, thanks  8) 

RE the full tank shot, yep i need some practise there. and thanks to the tonser for some inside info   

OK, a day or 2 comes early. i planned to do this at the weekend, but it really was time.  The one thing i gota learn is the timing of each plant trim. in this trim i've cut rotala stems a tad early but I'm confident they'll come back. also i need the eustarlais to get some much needed light. thats interesting actually....from the cut eustralis stem i'm getting at least 3 sometimes 4 new stems from the single stem as opposed to the usual 2 from rotala etc....be brutal with trimming folks

before....





and after i dropped the bomb   





ahhh, nice and wonky blurry images


----------



## rawr

As ever, looking excellent! I think I speak for most when I say I'm well jealous...

And stop complaining about your photography, it's excellent and a lot better than some of us can do.


----------



## Garuf

Your tanks make me increasingly sad. WHERE AM I GOING SO WRONG?!
Lovely tank, Mark. Keep it up.


----------



## Mark Evans

rawr said:
			
		

> As ever, looking excellent! I think I speak for most when I say I'm well jealous...



dont be mate, it just burns you up from the inside out....



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> WHERE AM I GOING SO WRONG?!



you struggling mate?.....co2 and more of the stuff. oh, and a bit of EI


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Mark,

speechless mate,
you will have to give me some basic pointers when i get my cannon 450d,
regards john.


----------



## Garuf

Yes mate, I'm dosing what's meant for a 20gallon, I've got my drop checkers on the yellow side of lime green and still, nothing. Everything going super slow. 
This tank has inspired me to add the anubias petite, should add some nice variation.


----------



## Mark Evans

john starkey said:
			
		

> speechless mate,
> you will have to give me some basic pointers when i get my cannon 450d,



cheers john    just give us a shout mate.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> This tank has inspired me to add the anubias petite, should add some nice variation.



after discussing this with steve, the tropica version is anubias nana petite. it's in the catalogue but not on the site.

AF's is anubias bonsai....ahhh, daniel son.

here's my rotala pearling.


----------



## Mark Evans

I'm not sure about autumn blush....looks more spring like.

a change of background...


----------



## Steve Smith

Ooh, that's nice mate   What do you use for your backgrounds?  Just sheets?  I need to figure out how to get some white backgrounds onto some of my tanks...

Edit:  Mate, would you mind giving a quick guide to how you "burn" out the backgrounds?  I've heard you refer to doing this before.  I know theres a "dodge and burn" tool in Photoshop, but I've never really used it.  Might be one for a seperate thread maybe!   Would love to get my photographs looking even half as good as yours


----------



## Mark Evans

SteveUK said:
			
		

> What do you use for your backgrounds? Just sheets?



that's it mate.  nothing fancy. it's just normal card. i've discovered there's really only 3 colours that you need.

Black
White
and pale blue this  colour

well it's what i need anyway   of course experiment with all kinds.

there's 2 ways i do it now. 

firstly, the "quick snap" like the one above. using just th MH lamp @ F2.8's and the likes

and secondly, with flash where i can get sharper images. i'm still practising the second.

one tip!  if you have intense lighting, try to have it quite high from the tank. This eliminates that nasty line you sometimes get from over tank luminaries. even raise your luminaire if you have one.

add a front sheet to stop lens flare.


----------



## Dan Crawford

saintly said:
			
		

> add a front sheet to stop lens flare.


Top tip pal, i've been thinking about doing that. And thanks for the 2.8 tip, i know is only a guide but at least it's a starting point. Some people, including myself need this kind of starting point.


----------



## Steve Smith

I need to look at trying to get a second light source for photos.  The main tank I'd be interested in photographing is my 60cm, and that's only got 2x24w T5's over it.


----------



## Mark Evans

SteveUK said:
			
		

> and that's only got 2x24w T5's over it.



mmm, yeah maybe a bit more needed. but it's still possible to get good shots. 

back lighting will help illuminating the.....back!   

i used to have 1 x 24wt5 for my 60 which was great to emphasize the rear 

Another thing to consider when adding additional lighting is the conflict of W/B. be sure to try and match the W/B the best you can else you'll end up in a tiz if shooting J-PEG, RAW you can control it a bit more try to buy lighting independent for photography.


----------



## Steve Smith

saintly said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...RAW you can control it a bit more
Click to expand...


I always shoot in RAW   Getting the hang of producing an OK photo on full manual mode, but nothing really special as yet!


----------



## andyh

Saintly

Its tough enough keeping up with the standard of tanks on here but now your introducing 4 yr old scapers !!!!! 

I am not sure if some of the memebers will be able to cope with being "out scaped" by a four year old


----------



## Mark Evans

andyh said:
			
		

> Its tough enough keeping up with the standard of tanks on here but now your introducing 4 yr old scapers !!!!!
> 
> I am not sure if some of the members will be able to cope with being "out scaped" by a four year old


true.  

actually, my wife and son are away as some of you know. I had a bad moment a few days ago, when my wife informed me he had Appendicitis   he was rushed to hospital in kazakstan, had emergency operation and is now at grand parents house doing good   

the fact he was 3000 miles away was torture! so Dan, even though you cant read this son....this scape is for you blue eyes!


----------



## chump54

hey Mark, thats shocking news, I have 3 boys and I know how it would make me feel. Glad he is now doing well.

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans

chump54 said:
			
		

> hey Mark, thats shocking news, I have 3 boys and I know how it would make me feel. Glad he is now doing well.



thanks bud. apparently he keeps asking for me to show me his stitches.

at least he's good.


----------



## samc

thats bad news mark!

i had the same about a year ago but mine burst :? bet you cant wait to see them again..... and show him this beauty!


----------



## chump54

saintly said:
			
		

> apparently he keeps asking for me to show me his stitches.



oh man, heart wrenching. 

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans

only 4 weeks to go   

here's my little lad at the bar   hope he dont follow in my footprints


----------



## TDI-line

Get well soon Saintly jnr.


----------



## Steve Smith

saintly said:
			
		

> I had a bad moment a few days ago, when my wife informed me he had Appendicitis   he was rushed to hospital in kazakstan, had emergency operation and is now at grand parents house doing good



Sorry to hear that mate   Hope all is well!


----------



## Stu Worrall

dang, hope hes feeling ok. get well soon mini saintly


----------



## Steve Smith

I saw a sneaky full tank shot on Mark's camera today.  Even on a small 2.5" ish screen, it looks awesome!


----------



## Mark Evans

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I saw a sneaky full tank shot on Mark's camera today. Even on a small 2.5" ish screen, it looks awesome!



 thanks steve! 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> dang, hope hes feeling ok. get well soon mini saintly



he's good now stu, cheers bud


----------



## andyh

saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough enough keeping up with the standard of tanks on here but now your introducing 4 yr old scapers !!!!!
> 
> I am not sure if some of the members will be able to cope with being "out scaped" by a four year old
> 
> 
> 
> true.
> 
> actually, my wife and son are away as some of you know. I had a bad moment a few days ago, when my wife informed me he had Appendicitis   he was rushed to hospital in kazakstan, had emergency operation and is now at grand parents house doing good
> 
> the fact he was 3000 miles away was torture! so Dan, even though you cant read this son....this scape is for you blue eyes!
Click to expand...


Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## planter

WOW .... loveley scape! 

Hope your little lad is OK


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks guys. he's doing good. attempting to play and be a typical lad!   

hey planter, nice to see you about.


----------



## Ejack

Hi saintly

Just wanted to say you have a stunning tank. Glad to hear your kid is ok.


----------



## Mark Evans

Ejack said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say you have a stunning tank. Glad to hear your kid is ok.



that means a lot Ejack, thanks.   

well, i've not realy updated this for while... i think  :? 

this was the last full tank shot...





not much has happened, everything is growing very well. I'm wishing i didn't put the Alternanthera reineckii  in....it's growing too quick, i put too much in, and basicly i don't like it! it's in great health, i just don't like it.    too late now.

The crypts i put in are now starting to poke through the gaps. they cant be seen at the minute, but they will when i trim back the mid ground stems!   

I've been having too much fun with the lights, and a lot of frustration too...learning how to manipulate light is like starting a hobby all over again, but i'm enjoying it at the same time.

All the stems are now filling out, and over the next week they should be due another trim. they look straggly at the moment, but then they will at 5 weeks old. now is where the enjoyment part begins, trimming and getting some kind of order in there!  8) 

here's as it is as of now...





cheers everyone!


----------



## samc

thats a very good picture mark! looks like im looking at it in real life

the background suits it very well and is pleasing to look at


----------



## lljdma06

saintly said:
			
		

> not much has happened, everything is growing very well. I'm wishing i didn't put the Alternanthera reineckii  in....it's growing too quick, i put too much in, and basicly i don't like it! it's in great health, i just don't like it.     too late now.



  Try lowering your light.


----------



## rawr

It's looking great as always. The photography is great too (once again) and together with the background makes the aquascape look very ADA.

I think this would do great in AGA, you'd be a great ambasador for the UK.


----------



## LondonDragon

rawr said:
			
		

> I think this would do great in AGA, you'd be a great ambasador for the UK.


Agreed time to start those entries


----------



## George Farmer

Wow, what an improvement on the first full-tank shot!  So much sharper and an overall better balanced exposure.

I think you should certainly enter the AGA with this.  You've still a couple of months before deadline, so it is feasable to lose the Alternanthera. From experience in my 60cm I know exactly what you mean.  It's too fast and too dominating with the broad leaves _and_ intense colour.

Question is, can Mark keep this 'scape running until completion!?!


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> thats a very good picture mark! looks like im looking at it in real life
> 
> the background suits it very well and is pleasing to look at



cheers sam, i'm still working on backgrounds. i'm narrowing down the colours  8) 



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> Try lowering your light.



depends which way you look at it....if i lowered my lighting....it would be more intense right?....  



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I think this would do great in AGA, you'd be a great ambasador for the UK.



thanks thomas. i will be entering this year, hopefully with this.  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Agreed time to start those entries



just checking my full tank shots now   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> So much sharper and an overall better balanced exposure.



cheers George. i'm getting to grips with light intensities and direction of lights....the thing is, I'm 1 short!  :? 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> so it is feasable to lose the Alternanthera.



arghhh, dont say that....i was going to leave it and trim it a million times   I cant believe that out of all the stems in there, this one is close to it's second trim!...the others are behind by about 2 weeks    



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Question is, can Mark keep this 'scape running until completion!?!



your getting to know me now eh?....  

yeah! i reckon this will keep going for the duration. the end goal is to see what some of these stems look like after a prolonged period of grow and cut, grow and cut....call it trimming practise   

eustarils stellata may become my new rotala rotundifolia   ...it's lovely!


----------



## lljdma06

saintly said:
			
		

> lljdma06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try lowering your light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends which way you look at it....if i lowered my lighting....it would be more intense right?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much sharper and an overall better balanced exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheers George. i'm getting to grips with light intensities and direction of lights....the thing is, I'm 1 short! :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it is feasable to lose the Alternanthera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arghhh, dont say that....i was going to leave it and trim it a million times  I cant believe that out of all the stems in there, this one is close to it's second trim!...the others are behind by about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, can Mark keep this 'scape running until completion!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your getting to know me now eh?....
> 
> yeah! i reckon this will keep going for the duration. the end goal is to see what some of these stems look like after a prolonged period of grow and cut, grow and cut....call it trimming practise
> 
> eustarils stellata may become my new rotala rotundifolia  ...it's lovely!
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Have you thought about trimming the Alternantera, keeping the tops, which usually have smaller leaves, and then replanting with the smaller leaved stems?  Or get it bushy, then replant only the smallest tips?  I trained my Alternantera to grow much smaller leaves for my Dutch by doing just that.  Selected the smallest leaved stems and only keeping those.  You could even train the Alternantera tips in a different tank, then add back it closer to compeition time.   I really think the scape needs needs the red, otherwise, you lose some of the originality of the tank.  I also would use smaller side shoots to do this training.  It does take work, though.


----------



## Mark Evans

lljdma06 said:
			
		

> Have you thought about trimming the Alternantera, keeping the tops, which usually have smaller leaves,



 haha, this topic again Llj.

really, it's not viable to to do it this way. nor IMO do i think it's the best way (or amaono's) the fast growth isn't a problem, i just don't like the plant now. as George say's it's leaves are way to big for the style of scape.

surely if i trimmed and kept the top, by the time it gets to the top of the anubias line (which i want/ my trimming line) the leaves would be big again? ...but if i do it my way, trim at the anubias line, the new growth will be small at that same height! if you get my drift?.....

and....I'm not disturbing the substrate....imagine going into this.....






to uproot and replant   it just wouldn't happen.

thanks anyway   

i'm not lowering the photo period as i'm still only on 6 hours per day as it is   

i may get another 60cm to really fill my boots


----------



## Tony Swinney

Looking awesome Mark     I know what you mean about needing one more light !  I really think you need 3 lights to get a nice overall top light, a good background light, and then a feature light to bring out some specific detail.  Separate lights mean you can control the exposure of each area far better - look at Amanos lighting set up - 6 or 7 flash heads some times   

Look forward to seeing more   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

Tonser said:
			
		

> look at Amanos lighting set up - 6 or 7 flash heads some times



no way   wow! i'd love another 2 lights or at least one . time to save  8) 

cheers Tony   hats' off to ya for sorting the wood too!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: saintly's "Autumn Blush" The New Look*

transformation time!   

time for the big red plant to go! and a major trim of everything else.

TBH, it was decision time and to decide what shape i wanted. mound or U shape. I think I want the U shape. well it's too late if i want the other   

instantly after the trim, the shape felt right and also it looks much more Nature style. 

the second pic should show roughly how it may start to look when it's grown back. i plant to add e aciciualris at the back to soften the whole thing and in the mean time the crypts can start to receive some light and fill out. for those wondering about trimming, you can see the use of the wood to dictate the trim line.

before...





during...




after...


----------



## samc

are you planning on letting it grow up just above the anubias a little?

i think it will look great when grown in and good choice with the u shape, i think it looks better in nature scapes

seeing yours made me want to try a nature scape and now iv got the manzanita wood i have been swayed towards a nature scape rather than a iwagumi and im really looking foward to doing it   

you should do us proud if you enter the AGA


----------



## aaronnorth

very nice, reminds me of George's scape in his 125l a few year back.


----------



## ceg4048

Yeah, I have to admit, even though I'm a red freak it does look more balanced that way.  

I challenge you to do a red themed scape some day though mate. C'mon, it's out of the comfort zone but you're up to it.

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans

argghhh, thanks peeps   



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> I challenge you to do a red themed scape some day though mate. C'mon, it's out of the comfort zone but you're up to it.



 OK, your on! 

actually, as you probably know, this scape was venturing into the  reds/pinks colourations, but it seems to be veering away from that. it looks like a name change is due   

and so now the water has settled here's a better quality image to show the new look.

ignore the hardware! and the fact the image isn't square on the background   (you'll not see it if you click on the image   )





so, now let another month pass!


----------



## soton_dave

loving the new look  
but like ceg said a red scape would look awsome and if anyone can make it work its you.

i say rip it apart and do it now.........lol,oh and dont bin the plants im sure i could make room in my tank to acomodate them  

have you thought about selling sachets of "saintly's scapping talent" im sure you'd make a mint......lol

looking forward to next months pics

cheers dave


----------



## ceg4048

Hey I thought you hated blue backgrounds :!:  What's up with that mate :?:  :?: 

Man, that looks pretty sweet though. The only niggle with the trimming is I would've prefered the rocks on the lower left, and the wood(?) on the lower right to be a wee bit more prominent, just for contrast sake, but no biggie, spectacular nonetheless.

Yeah, no pinks call for a name change, maybe something to do with Spring?

Cheers,


----------



## Vito

Another triumph saintly, keep them coming mate! One question how do you get the great square on pic, like even top to bottom if you understand what I mean, for the full tank shots...

Vito


----------



## Mark Evans

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hey I thought you hated blue backgrounds :!: What's up with that mate :?: :?:



i did, until now   the lighting seems to change everything. Also the fact that this background is 3 foot away from the wall means i don't get those nasty lines that you sometimes get with a tank which is close to a wall and a light lowly suspended.



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> The only niggle with the trimming is I would've prefered the rocks on the lower left, and the wood(?) on the lower right to be a wee bit more prominent, just for contrast sake



i hear you Clive   i will amend! 



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> maybe something to do with Spring?



the thinking cap is on   



			
				soton_dave said:
			
		

> loving the new look
> but like ceg said a red scape would look awsome and if anyone can make it work its you.
> 
> i say rip it apart and do it now.........lol,oh and dont bin the plants im sure i could make room in my tank to acomodate them
> 
> have you thought about selling sachets of "saintly's scapping talent" im sure you'd make a mint......lol
> 
> looking forward to next months pics
> 
> cheers dave



cheers dave, i think though it's more a case of copying talent. I just look at amano and try and replicate   but this one tank alone, has opened up the dark and dusty parts of my mind   

getting the fish to play ball is a challenge. well, theses fish anyway  :? 

thanks guys


----------



## JamesM

Looking great bud 8)


----------



## Mark Evans

JamesM said:
			
		

> Looking great bud 8)



cheers dude   



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> One question how do you get the great square on pic, like even top to bottom if you understand what I mean, for the full tank shots...



good question. well i think getting the camera level with the bottom of the tank may help. also i think focal length helps dramatically. i've used the 70mm end of my 70-300 which makes lines a little straighter and with the addition of skew tool in PS helps tons too. i think the "longer" you go the straighter it looks...i think

when you start to go wider, lines become rather erratic. i've taken some with my 15mm (on a full frame sensor) and the effect is dramatic as hell, but lines really do look like tramlines going into the distance


----------



## aaronnorth

wow, the best FTS i have seen, perfectly exposed, yet it still has that saintly feel to it


----------



## Steve Smith

Looking great mate!  I like seeing the hacked back shots to give a sense of before and after


----------



## Mark Evans

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> wow, the best FTS i have seen, perfectly exposed, yet it still has that saintly feel to it



cheers matey   thats a nice thing to say!



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I like seeing the hacked back shots to give a sense of before and after



cheers dude, hopefully it might help others, seeing rather than just text.

here's how i tried to get my fish play ball....my wife always says that giving me food always gets me to do something so i thought it might work with the fish


----------



## TDI-line

Very cool Mark. 8)  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Very cool Mark



thanks cool dude  8)


----------



## TDI-line

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks cool dude  8)
Click to expand...


Dam right.        8)


----------



## andyh

Seriously that is an excellent picture!!! The clarity is stunning!

You must spend hours cleaning !


----------



## Mark Evans

andyh said:
			
		

> Seriously that is an excellent picture!!! The clarity is stunning!
> 
> You must spend hours cleaning !



thanks mate.   

regards to cleaning, it's non exciting. with good co2, ferts and turnover this tank has been virtually spotless since day one. i found 2 tiny specs of GSA on an anubias leaf if that counts?...


----------



## AdAndrews

I'd just like to say you are such an inspiration to me and no doubt to many others, i stared in awe at 1 picture for about an hour  , this tank has given me so many ideas and makes me want to get planting  every picture is amazing, so clear and crisp and while your aquascaping talent appears to be second to none, your photography is bloody brilliant!

thanks saintly, you are a true genious  

Adam


----------



## Mark Evans

Ad, your too kind mate   but thanks anyway.


----------



## andyh

saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously that is an excellent picture!!! The clarity is stunning!
> 
> You must spend hours cleaning !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate.
> 
> regards to cleaning, it's non exciting. with good co2, ferts and turnover this tank has been virtually spotless since day one. i found 2 tiny specs of GSA on an anubias leaf if that counts?...
Click to expand...


Watch out Derby is not to far from Newark, i will be getting you over!


----------



## lljdma06

I got it to work for my Dutch nano, but it's a mute point now since you removed the plant.  It still looks good, just not the same.    

Now, don't take this the wrong way.   You guys are probably going to jump on me for this.  People were making great planted tanks before Amano and people will be making great planted tanks after Amano.  You do say he is a heavy influence and I'm sure you're chuffed when people say your tanks look like Amano's.  Is that really such a great thing in the long run?  Don't you want your own individuality to come through?  Don't get me wrong, imitating is great for learning and you'll make pretty tanks, no question, but believe me, it is so much more fun to abandon _everything_ and scape with your gut.  Maybe the result isn't as perfect, but it's _your_ result.   I don't like to even _look_ at other tanks when I scape.  Granted, my tanks aren't even very good, and nowhere near your skill level, but you can't say that they look like somebody else's tank.  They'll employ methods (Dutch, etc), of course, but you can't say llj's tank looks just like George's.  And if they did, it would be pure coincidence and probably a big insult to poor George, I wager!  

Just think about that for future scapes.  IMO, I think your obviously _great_ talent is kind of being wasted just trying to master _another_ person's style.  

I'd really like to see _"Saintly"_-style tanks now.  Those, for me, would be competition winners.  You'll probably win with this one too, because some people don't think the same way that I do about scaping.  Already the dilemma with the A. reineckii has left you curious about exploring new possibilites.  I say go with it. Throw _away_ the scaping books, and the tank galleries, and all the rules and go with what your gut is telling you to do.  Who cares if you don't follow the Golden ratio, or if you have a background plant in  the foreground! I created a whole background of A. reineckii once.  It looked like crap!  But that's _okay_.   

Just my opinion,

llj


----------



## Mark Evans

Hey, Llj!   

your a passionate person i can see. and for that i wont take anything the wrong way. in fact i have much more respect for people you actually say what they fell publicly!   

OK, where do i begin?....I'm aware that the whole world don't revolve around amaono, but let's not for get that he's the real genius in this hobby and to copy him is my way of learning   

i'm not sure if your aware Llj, but i've only been in this hobby compared to some, a short time. on the planted tank less than 2 years. in fact here's my first ever post....now you can see my novice like scapes. this was only May of last year.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=241706

so you see, i'm still a relative newcomer, most of the plants in this tank (stems) i've never tried, and the list of to-do plants is massive.  8) i think because i've fired a succession of scape in the last year, gives the appearance i've been around for a long time....i haven't 

so this leads me to my individuality! before i go on, i must say thanks to you Llj, for even thinking i have the ability to create tanks in the "saintly" style...one day maybe   

before i can become individual like a few others here, i first must learn how t grow plants and try different species?...this is what i'm doing at the moment. it just so happens that if i put certain plants in certain areas, they look better than just banging them in a tank and learning that way. the end results of my tanks is just a BI-Product of me trying to grow plants....not the other way around.

sure, now my Plant sp. list is getting longer, i will begin to be more adventurous....you cant imagine how many crazy ideas i have in my head   BTW my mate jamesM IMO is innovative!   (brick scape)

so, give me another year and may be producing some less copied scapes maybe


----------



## lljdma06

I think you're ready now, but it's up to you.  

llj


----------



## Mark Evans

FOOT FETISH ALERT! 

me, sat on my bean bag. 8)


----------



## TDI-line

[Shiver].   

Great tank though Mr S.


----------



## AdAndrews

lol


----------



## Mark Evans

well, stems really are relentless. the rotala and the other red stem, which i cut to an inch has now started growing back!  :? i left the roots in so i didnt disturb the substarte, but there now sprouting new growth. planst really are resilient things....weeds!

TDI! so your not into feet then mate?....


----------



## aaronnorth

I was just thinking how much that houseplant looks like a giant anubias


----------



## Mark Evans

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I was just thinking how much that houseplant looks like a giant anubias



very similar. it's a peace lilly. same kind of flowers as anubias. likes moisture though. so i just give it a spray now and then. it's doing a good job of hiding the filter.


----------



## vauxhallmark

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I was just thinking how much that houseplant looks like a giant anubias



Funny, they've always reminded me much more of cryptocorynes!

Mark


----------



## TDI-line

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI! so your not into feet then mate?....



Ha ha, let's not go there, it wouldn't be appropriate.  

And i woudn't want to break the secret laws of UKAPS (What happens at UKAPS, stays in UKAPS).

Btw, do you possess the _one ring_ from the Lord of the Rings, because it looks like it's been thrown in to the air by your curtains... :?:


----------



## Ejack

OMG saintly = Frodo?


----------



## Mark Evans

Ejack said:
			
		

> saintly = Frodo?



 



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Btw, do you possess the one ring from the Lord of the Rings, because it looks like it's been thrown in to the air by your curtains... :?:



 

I'm really schmiegel   

Dan, it's our lucky bell. every year the crimbo decs go up and down, except the bells. we have inhouse jokes over it.


----------



## andyh

TDI-line said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, do you possess the _one ring_ from the Lord of the Rings, because it looks like it's been thrown in to the air by your curtains... :?:
Click to expand...


Thats well funny!!!Is saintly wearings socks coz he has got hobit feet!!


----------



## Mark Evans

andyh said:
			
		

> saintly wearings socks coz he has got hobit feet!!



it's not the only thing that's hobbit like...  

so, not really an update, just a few images. if you click on them there larger than usual   














i've also just come back from calumet photographic, and boy i'm so up for a new lens or two  8) back to L series glass me thinks.


----------



## lljdma06

Those are very good photographs. Extremely clear and sharp.   You've probably answered this a dozen times, but what camera do you use?  

llj


----------



## Aeropars

Cracking tank Saintly!

I wonder if I've missed some of the info though so can you tell me what your doing about ferts?

I beleive you normally use EI so if you do can you tell me what chemicles your using?
what filter do you have on this and what type of CO" reactor/diffuser?

I'm gaging to get my tanks looking clean and vibrant. While I'm gettin gbetter I still cannot get a totally algae free tank. Fancy driveing to Leicester for a crash course? hehe... just kidding.


----------



## Mark Evans

lljdma06 said:
			
		

> but what camera do you use?



a canon 5D. but looking to upgrade.



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> I wonder if I've missed some of the info though so can you tell me what your doing about ferts?
> 
> I beleive you normally use EI so if you do can you tell me what chemicles your using?
> what filter do you have on this and what type of CO" reactor/diffuser?
> 
> I'm gaging to get my tanks looking clean and vibrant. While I'm gettin gbetter I still cannot get a totally algae free tank. Fancy driveing to Leicester for a crash course? hehe... just kidding.



i dont think the tank spec is up.

Tank is 60x 30 x 36
filter is eheim 2028 pro2 with 2 trays full of mature media from MA in store filters and  1 x carbon
lighting 1 x 150w MH @ 7 hours per day.
co2, via FE, JBL regulator with solenoid. glass diffuser. switches on 1 hour before lights on, off 1 hour before lights off.
co2 according to 4dkh is yellow

substrate, oliver knott nature soil

W/C, 50% every other day. everyday first few weeks. I'm now going to at least 4 days now.
water temp 26c

ferts, EI dosing direct to the tank in powder form
KNO3 1/2 TSP,
 PO4= 1/4tsp
AE trace= 1/4 opposing days
Aqua carbon 10ml everyday. W/C cancels out the build up. 

KNO3 and po4 are every other day and W/C worked out around this dosing.

hope this helps


----------



## a1Matt

Mark your pics have always been fantastic, but I have noticed in the last few weeks they have gone up another notch.  Keep on keeping on mate 



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking how much that houseplant looks like a giant anubias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they've always reminded me much more of cryptocorynes!
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

There is a good reason for that! Check out the taxonomy and you will see that Cryptocoryne, Anubias and Spatiphyllum (which the peace lily is one of) are all from the Araceae family.


----------



## Jase

Mark, tank looks awesome, definately helped by your photographic skills. 

Really love the back-lit blue background, is it a permanent thing or only for pics?


----------



## Mark Evans

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Mark your pics have always been fantastic, but I have noticed in the last few weeks they have gone up another notch. Keep on keeping on mate



cheers bud! you can thanks Tonser for his insight and his kick up the blahblahblahblah when i saw his awesome tank.



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Mark, tank looks awesome, definately helped by your photographic skills.
> 
> Really love the back-lit blue background, is it a permanent thing or only for pics?



thanks mate.

well, i've invested in a "proper" graduated background, which is of a great quality. it's on the wall temporarily, but you know what...i'm loving it! 

this image you can see the background...





with this being graduated, it takes the pressure of me to try and distribute 2 lights when you really need 3.


----------



## samc

great background!

where did you get it from? i was thinking of getting something similar


----------



## Steve Smith

I want some plain white backgrounds for my tanks.  Like poster paper or something.  Great setup mate


----------



## Aeropars

saintly said:
			
		

> lljdma06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what camera do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a canon 5D. but looking to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeropars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I've missed some of the info though so can you tell me what your doing about ferts?
> 
> I beleive you normally use EI so if you do can you tell me what chemicles your using?
> what filter do you have on this and what type of CO" reactor/diffuser?
> 
> I'm gaging to get my tanks looking clean and vibrant. While I'm gettin gbetter I still cannot get a totally algae free tank. Fancy driveing to Leicester for a crash course? hehe... just kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think the tank spec is up.
> 
> Tank is 60x 30 x 36
> filter is eheim 2028 pro2 with 2 trays full of mature media from MA in store filters and  1 x carbon
> lighting 1 x 150w MH @ 7 hours per day.
> co2, via FE, JBL regulator with solenoid. glass diffuser. switches on 1 hour before lights on, off 1 hour before lights off.
> co2 according to 4dkh is yellow
> 
> substrate, oliver knott nature soil
> 
> W/C, 50% every other day. everyday first few weeks. I'm now going to at least 4 days now.
> water temp 26c
> 
> ferts, EI dosing direct to the tank in powder form
> KNO3 1/2 TSP,
> PO4= 1/4tsp
> AE trace= 1/4 opposing days
> Aqua carbon 10ml everyday. W/C cancels out the build up.
> 
> KNO3 and po4 are every other day and W/C worked out around this dosing.
> 
> hope this helps
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply mate.

Looking at the differences, I'm wondering if my flow is the problem (and mabe CO2 as well as a result). I'm using the eheim 2026 and a hydor koralia 1. My dosing is the same only I do a weekly water change of 50% and my dosing is in a solution. I'm using an aquamas external reactor and I think im at my injection limit with the flow rathe through it. If I put in any more theres a build up of CO2.

My plants pearl and my Blyxa is growing fairly well but I still have problems with GSA and my plants dont look as vibrant as others that I see on here. Perhaps thats lighting but I dont know.

dont get me wrong, its not THAT bad however compared to some of the tanks on here, mine looks rough around the edges in regard to plant growth.

Any suggestions?


----------



## aaronnorth

> a canon 5D. but looking to upgrade.



sweet! What's the difference between L-seris & standard lenses? I see them being mentioned a lot... is it just a brand?
I was also going to ask about the backgrounds, they're about Â£20 on ebay, do you use the proper stuff?


----------



## Steve Smith

L series are the Canon professional range of lenses.  You can tell by the fact that they're white, not black like other Canon lenses


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> where did you get it from? i was thinking of getting something similar



calumet photography. it's not cheap @ Â£21 but it's pvc so it's great with liquids etc. it can be cleaned.

the size is ideal for a 60cm. any bigger you'd want the next size up which is about Â£40.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I want some plain white backgrounds for my tanks. Like poster paper or something. Great setup mate



Steve, try and find a stationary shop or something similar. i've used card, but it does get trashed over time.

 there's only really 2 backgrounds that I'm going to use from now on, this blue one and black.  

Lee, i'm not familiar with EI in liquid form so i cant comment. i presume your solution is as strong as dry powders?....

i tend to "force" the issue with dosing, in the early days of my tank i'd dose more than i'd stated earlier and allow the additional W/C to reset everything. 

i tried this in prairie lands and it worked a treat...i just had problems with iffy substrate.The henge 2 had the same dosing, that ended up in healthy growth also.

get the co2 mist right under the korolia. 

GSA is an easy one for me.  1 TSP kNO3 to half TSP po4 (usually less po4 on normal EI dosing i think) when i start to see it i add 1/4 more po4 per dosing day and it's becoming more apparent i should dose more all the time. it cant harm, and W/C again resets everything.

what i do isn't everyone's cup of tea, but EI for me is total control.


----------



## Mark Evans

SteveUK said:
			
		

> L series are the Canon professional range of lenses. You can tell by the fact that they're white, not black like other Canon lenses



close steve....red not white.  

L series glass is the nuts! just look for the red ring     ooooer.


----------



## Steve Smith

I thought the bodies of the L series lenses were white, or is that like pretentious iPhone 3G 16gb owners who opt for white because it shows off that they have the more expensive one?


----------



## Mark Evans

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I thought the bodies of the L series lenses were white,



ahhh, i see now. yes some are. and others are black still. the way to tell them apart is the red ring.


----------



## Steve Smith

Ahh, cool.  Learn something every day


----------



## aaronnorth

Thanks Steve & Mark


----------



## Aeropars

saintly said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get it from? i was thinking of getting something similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calumet photography. it's not cheap @ Â£21 but it's pvc so it's great with liquids etc. it can be cleaned.
> 
> the size is ideal for a 60cm. any bigger you'd want the next size up which is about Â£40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some plain white backgrounds for my tanks. Like poster paper or something. Great setup mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve, try and find a stationary shop or something similar. i've used card, but it does get trashed over time.
> 
> there's only really 2 backgrounds that I'm going to use from now on, this blue one and black.
> 
> Lee, i'm not familiar with EI in liquid form so i cant comment. i presume your solution is as strong as dry powders?....
> 
> i tend to "force" the issue with dosing, in the early days of my tank i'd dose more than i'd stated earlier and allow the additional W/C to reset everything.
> 
> i tried this in prairie lands and it worked a treat...i just had problems with iffy substrate.The henge 2 had the same dosing, that ended up in healthy growth also.
> 
> get the co2 mist right under the korolia.
> 
> GSA is an easy one for me.  1 TSP kNO3 to half TSP po4 (usually less po4 on normal EI dosing i think) when i start to see it i add 1/4 more po4 per dosing day and it's becoming more apparent i should dose more all the time. it cant harm, and W/C again resets everything.
> 
> what i do isn't everyone's cup of tea, but EI for me is total control.
Click to expand...


cheers for the reply again.

I don't have a misting type reactor. Its an external one so its a chamber outside the tank whick mixes the water with CO2. I have a web design job coming up which i might use to fund another filter or koralia 2 but I'm undecided which to go for. The filter I'm thinking of is a ex1200 but then should I replace the eheim with it or should I run it along side? I dont want the fish to struggle swimming with too powerful a current.


----------



## Mark Evans

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of is a ex1200 but then should I replace the eheim with it or should I run it along side? I dont want the fish to struggle swimming with too powerful a current.



an extra filter will be more beneficial than a power head, due to extra bacteria, but if you feel your current filtration can deal with ammonia etc.. get a power head. more filtration the better   

i find all of my fish love the current, finding there way into the mainstream of water.

Th e Phantom tetras are going! i've just installed 20 lamp eyes and my god there a stunning fish   such wonderful eyes. they've just given the scape a whole new feel  8)


----------



## Jur4ik

come on, photo photo  :!:  :!:


----------



## Mark Evans

there so difficult to photograph. :? 

 not that there quick, it's trying to capture that lovely blue eye. could be tricky.


----------



## Mark Evans

beat ya to it Llj. you cant actually see the surprise just yet. it's not much of one really, but all the same it's the return of your favourite red plant


----------



## lljdma06

I knew you'd put the red back.  You can't not have the red.  Love the new fish choice.  That will be awesome.


----------



## Jase

saintly said:
			
		

> beat ya to it Llj. you cant actually see the surprise just yet. it's not much of one really, but all the same it's the return of your favourite red plant



I must admit I was surprised you took it out. Look forward to the new snaps


----------



## Mark Evans

lljdma06 said:
			
		

> I knew you'd put the red back



 (whispers) it never left   

orrr, these smileys are crazy   smileys rule   arghhh...someone shut me u... :silent:    

ok, after a mental week at work   here's the quickest snap in history. i've left this tank to it's own devices recently. things are growing nicely   

you can just see the red peering and waving   over the top of the anubias. 

the HC has settled in now. a bit of GSA on old anubias leaves but each leaf cut off is replaces by at least 2 new ones.....it's mental   ...no flowers though  

YAY, SMILEYS


----------



## aaronnorth

my god i have never seen someone get so excited over smileys


----------



## TDI-line

Very nice Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans

ermmm, is that good dan?   

last pic for a week. this was last week's practise with backgrounds.


----------



## Steve Smith

Great stuff mate   Is that Cal Aqua glass?


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks steve, kind of you.  

which glass bud? diffusers or lillys? i cant remember what lillys, but there from AE bubble counter is dazs from ebay i think and anew diffuser from AE.


----------



## Steve Smith

Talking lilys mate   They look like Cal Aqua, quite distinctive outlet.  I'm going to be saving up for a set to go with my new setup next year


----------



## viktorlantos

the new photos are awesome! i cannot believe how good quality they are.

the studio lamps gives you a new level of shooting. was amazing before too. but since then i am so jealous.


----------



## Mark Evans

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> the studio lamps gives you a new level of shooting. was amazing before too. but since then i am so jealous.



the lights are great to use i have to admit. 

thanks for the words my friend   I'm glad you like

in the next few days i'll be due another trim  8)


----------



## George Farmer

You're photography has certainly gone up a level, Mark.  Considering your previous standard, that's really quite remarkable!

The 'scape is looking very nice too.  

I'm not so sure on the rather two-dimensional foreground but I'm sure as the hairgrass spreads across/through the HC and with more time and pruning it'll look superb.

The background in this shot suits the fish colouration perfectly.  It's pretty unique too.  Respect where respect is due!


----------



## Mark Evans

To be honest, there are mistakes in this tank. for example, the HM is in the wrong place. way to close to the front without something like a crypt species to cover the lower portions. Talking of crypts, the ones in here look immense,  shiny leaves.

i thought I'd start by studying early amano works from 20 years ago where he uses HM and the likes closed press to the glass. It's OK currently but it wont be long before something needs to change.

it's my first real success growing HM, so it's a tick on my plant list at least. 

yeah George, it's 2 D, again not enough thought gone into the layout. maybe next one will be better. The illusion of depth is lost due to a near flat substrate.  i've fallen into this trap too many times.

i reckon my next scape will feature in this tank, instead of making daft mistakes in a 4 footer.


----------



## aaronnorth

> To be honest, there are mistakes in this tank. for example, the HM is in the wrong place. way to close to the front without something like a crypt species to cover the lower portions.



Same problem as i had  it is one of the messier stems on the bottom half, IMO.


----------



## Mark Evans

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Same problem as i had  it is one of the messier stems on the bottom half, IMO.



very true. my mistake was trimming it. from the start it crawled and bushed brilliantly. after the first trim, up it went. although i can get away with it when the time comes to shoot it. that are will be shaded. so no biggy. it's just logged in my head now. it goes to show how far of we are when compared to the greats  8)


----------



## aaronnorth

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem as i had  it is one of the messier stems on the bottom half, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very true. my mistake was trimming it. from the start it crawled and bushed brilliantly. after the first trim, up it went. although i can get away with it when the time comes to shoot it. that are will be shaded. so no biggy. it's just logged in my head now. it goes to show how far of we are when compared to the greats  8)
Click to expand...


True, you can put together a good scape, but little niggles like this always retain it from its full potential. Its surprising how much thought goes into each one.


----------



## TDI-line

saintly said:
			
		

> ermmm, is that good dan?




Of course, it's just me _green_ with envy.


----------



## aaronnorth

TDI-line said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ermmm, is that good dan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's just me _green_ with envy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Evans

i've got my anubias flower


----------



## John Starkey

saintly said:
			
		

> thanks steve, kind of you.
> 
> which glass bud? diffusers or lillys? i cant remember what lillys, but there from AE bubble counter is dazs from ebay i think and anew diffuser from AE.




Hi Mark,
i have the same bubble counter as yours,i notice that you dont have much water inside yours,i keep mine filled to about 3/4 full,any reason why you have yours like that?
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans

john starkey said:
			
		

> i have the same bubble counter as yours,i notice that you dont have much water inside yours,i keep mine filled to about 3/4 full,any reason why you have yours like that?
> regards john.



no reason really john. i do loose a little water over time, but as long as there's enough to count the bubble then i feel that's ok.   

i'm not sure if it affects performance or not?


----------



## Jur4ik

few weeks ago I met a guy from Dennerle, he told to use multiple non return valves to avoid such issues :
1.between the difusor and the bubble counter
2.under the bubble counter


----------



## gerlewis

Would Someone (Saintly ideally!) be able to tell me what plants A and B are, as I would like some for my very own!




Thanks  - LOVELY tank by the way
Ger


----------



## Themuleous

Looks like A = Hemianthus micranthemoides and B = riccia, not sure if drawf or normal though.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford

I'm loving the photos Mark, really creative


----------



## Mark Evans

gerlewis said:
			
		

> be able to tell me what plants A and B are, as I would like some for my very own!



Sam's right. HM on the left and riccia. not dwarf variety. the HM has proven to be a real nice stem plant, keeping a bush form without much effort. it takes to pruning real good too.

The riccia i use just because it gives an instant effect without much effort. although I don't give the riccia the attention it deserves, leaving it to it's own devices lends itself to a "natural" look.

 HM can get invasive, creeping at least 3 inches towards the front until i chopped it....a mistake IMO









here's a random one of my ram...





and one of tertas...from ages ago





looking over this whole tank, i now sit in the same camp as George regards to a 2D foreground. the problem being i didn't allow enough space between wood and glass loosing the illusion of depth, also the wood gives a concave shape instead of the more 3D convex effect it should have, to make the tank appear deeper.

 so George, I retract on my comments earlier   your right!...i just cant take criticism  



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm loving the photos Mark, really creative



thanks Dan, still room for a ton of improvement though.


----------



## George Farmer

saintly said:
			
		

> so George, I retract on my comments earlier   your right!...i just cant take criticism


I think criticism is harder to take once one gets more confident in one's ability.  It's like, "who are you to tell me how to 'scape my tank?"   But you put your tank up on a forum and it's bound to get some feedback, not all of which is an ego-massage.

I used to have similar feelings, especially when relatively inexperienced people give their advice/critique.  But try to realise it's usually all well-intended, so try not to take it as a personal dig.

If you remember I gave you a lot of guidance and constructive criticism in your 'early' days.  Remember a very similar comment about 2D foregrounds with your first 60cm Iwagumi?  It had a plain HC foreground and you did something about it without taking offense.  What has changed?

I'm trying to help, you and others, believe it or not!


----------



## Gill

That is amazing, Love the Scape and constrast of the Fish


----------



## Mark Evans

so you see the 2 riccia balls?....





there now gone in an attempt to make the foreground more defined.

this was today before i've trimmed things...kinda gives me an idea as to what a cube may look like.





 sloping the HC from front to back via trimming is working. it helps to give depth. I'm still wishing I'd put the hardscape further back.

this is highly unlikely going to be entered into anything that resembles a competition, due to little things being adrift. i now know the problems.

so, HC flattened and shaped, riccia gone....i've now got itchy fingers to move on to the manzi wood


----------



## Mark Evans

and this whilst doing things


----------



## skinz180189

You like these blue backgrounds dont you . Another great tank, will keep an eye on your Journals from now on.


----------



## samc

hey mark any updates its been over a week now  

hows your marsilea doing? cant see it in your pics. id be interested to see it put to good use


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks to everyone who's followed this.

journal now over!


----------



## Jur4ik

whaaaat? I wanna see you taking this thing down  !!!


----------



## JamesM

Jur4ik said:
			
		

> whaaaat? I wanna see you taking this thing down  !!!


I'll get Mark to post the porn shots on ASW for ya


----------



## AdAndrews

JamesM said:
			
		

> Jur4ik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaaaat? I wanna see you taking this thing down  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get Mark to post the porn shots on ASW for ya
Click to expand...


 @ James


----------



## Mark Evans

i mentioned in a thread about GSA on my crypts and anubias leaves....well i had it quite bad, so just upped po4 (way more than usual) and raised the MH lighting. all GSA gone within 2 weeks.

this lot was covered. now things are clean again (   kerching)

the fish swam in the way at the last moment.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Hi Mark

Thanks for posting this - I've got GSA on my anubias at the mow, so its a well-timed tip   

Tanks looking great, and photography spot on as always.

Tony


----------



## viktorlantos

lovely photo again Mark. congrat man


----------



## flygja

saintly said:
			
		

>



Oi, did you steal this photo from Amano's books?   This is what I call an *exhibition quality* photo!


----------



## Mark Evans

flygja said:
			
		

> Oi, did you steal this photo from Amano's books?  This is what I call an exhibition quality photo!



 cheers bud. 

not quite amano standard just yet though  8) 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> lovely photo again Mark. congrat man



cheers matey. 



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Tanks looking great, and photography spot on as always.



cheers tony


----------



## Nick16

what is po4?

is that phosphate?


----------



## Mark Evans

that's it nick.

here's some pics from the past. I don't think i've put these up here on UKAPS yet, excuse me if I have. 

















cutting room floor stuff.


----------



## George Farmer

Brilliant photography, Mark!  That shrimp shot is off-the-hook.

Can you share some techniques with us, please?

i.e. are these taken with 2 x studio flash head _and_ MH?  
What apertures and shutter speeds?  What power settings on the flash heads?  
What fittings to your flash heads - softbox, umbrellas or just regular reflectors?
How are the flashes sync'd?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Can you share some techniques with us, please?
> 
> i.e. are these taken with 2 x studio flash head and MH?
> What apertures and shutter speeds? What power settings on the flash heads?
> What fittings to your flash heads - softbox, umbrellas or just regular reflectors?
> How are the flashes sync'd?



you do know if i do that, tonser will be sat in his chair with screams of laughter.   ...."ya dont do it like that!   "

The above were all taken with flash. I didn't put them up as there all wrong in some way or another....more so than the ones i think are right.

you spotted shrimpy, put then it's obvious why i guess.

i do posses a softbox, but as yet i cant use effectively. 

i seem to be having most success with just pointing the 2 lights straight down into the tank. if more lights were available, I'd be using softboxes and umbrellas in all kinda ways.

typically I'd set ISO to 5o shutter speed to 200/s...nothing above that really otherwise the camera does not catch all the light.F11 for most shots.The flash heads would be st to no. 3 on the heads.....whatever that converts to. it's possible to highlight areas by upping the output on just one light.

 with a black background I'd shield the light front and back....





i've found this stops light spill onto the background and gives the deepest blacks without effort.





 both lights are fire via a wireless transmitter which are situated within the heads.Stand wise, I have to improvise a little.
when it comes to the graduated backgrounds, i let the light spill onto the background, this where another light would come in a treat   





which would give you this kinda thing....







With the MH lighting things change completely and give a different look altogether due to the fact the F4's and 2.8's come into play due to the lower light intensities....a look i like a lot. Stricter white balance control comes into play though.





I'm sure there's a ton of stuff I don't do that I should, but like other hobbies, practise makes us better  8)


----------



## Superman

Stunning tank, stunning photos, stunning everything!

I need my HM like yours.


----------



## Keithoms

Your photos are just incredible.. well done...


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks for the flash info, Mark.  Really useful, especially with the added pics.


----------



## mattyc

i didnt realise the amount of photo kit some people had  , love the tank and the picks  . i use my phone   

Matt


----------



## Mark Evans

cheers folks.

soon my arcadia 150w rated @ 5400K will be changed for a wonderful ADA 150w NAG green


----------



## George Farmer

Nice!  It'll be interesting to see the difference in colour rendition and/or intensity.

May I ask how much that cost, Mark?

I'm considering replacing my 60cm T5 luminaire in the future with MH.


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> May I ask how much that cost, Mark?



the lamp or unit?

I'm only changing the lamp, but yes the difference will be interesting to see. It's the colour rendition I'm most interested in. the Arcadia lamp is nice but way too warm for my liking. 

after a bit of investigation, i've found (through hear say and user recommendation) that the ADA lamps are great things, so I'm going for it. 

i've got it from TGM with a good price to boot.

i'll do a comparison for everyone with MH lighting


----------



## Mark Evans

light installed. although it's not the NAG green i was after. it's the normal NAMH type which is still giving a nice green to the plants. i've also lost the warm tone which the Arcadia gave. all in all it's a nice lamp.


----------



## Mark Evans

here's the cool looking ADA MH lamp in action. 





greens look stunning


----------



## Mark Evans

the HM has taken over,


----------



## JamesM

Nice bud, shame it wasn't the right bulb though. You'd think for that price they'd try to get it right... and provide a box to put it in   Anyone would think its second hand from a display tank :silent:


----------



## Mark Evans

neh problemo. it's still a great light. from reading, it gives a slightly yellow look. but hey, it's ADA   

when i get the other arcadia lamp, I'll install a NAG green in that one.


----------



## George Farmer

saintly said:
			
		

> from reading, it gives a slightly yellow look.


Looks good to me from the photos, but of course, they don't tell us much in reality in terms of individual colour perception.

Is there a yellow look to your eye, Mark?

How does it bring out non-green colours?

Dan uses the Arcadia MH FW bulb and I thought they were great for greens.  Imagine what the NAG will look like?!

Thanks for sharing.  That's some crazy stems!


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> s there a yellow look to your eye, Mark?



could be, but after reading the ADA spec of NAMH rather than the NAG, the yellow(albeit subtle) stands out. ADA say that reds are better with the NAMH and less effective with the NAG green.

compared to the arcadia (which i thought was good) there's just no comparison at all. different league really.

i just cant wait to get my hands on a green type. 

at the end of the day it's for a home viewing pleasure, as you know George seeing the ada TANK @ tgm shows how good these things look.

re dans tank, i saw one that he got from lampspec?...that was nice too.


----------



## Mark Evans

I forgot to add, these images are pretty accurate regards colour temp. 

here's a comparison


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans

i've trawled through the journal to see what images i have posted. blimey, I'm lost with posting different image son different sites   

so, the run down begins....









i've had fun with this tank. but now it's time to move forward.


----------



## viktorlantos

It's hard to say bye especially when the tank is looking so nice as this one.
The colors the scape and the photos you had from this made it really memorable.


----------



## flygja

Goodbye to the turbocharged tank   I don't think I can keep up with that growth based on the time I spend with my tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

there's like an invisible electric fence around the tank!  every time i get close with the snips, i get shocked!   

man, this is hard. i just cant bring myself to do it. and i swear the plants are changing colour under this ADA lamp! they look so stunning   

 (in a homer voice) arghhhhh....i cant do it. my crypts look like mirrors, so shhhhiney. doh! doh!


----------



## samc

donnnntttt dooooo itttttt  

i think you should keep it   unless you need anytrhing from it.

what lighting will you be using on your 4ft?


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> what lighting will you be using on your 4ft?



here ls where my problem resides. i need this light. plus one more which i need to order. 

over the 4 footer i want the 2 x 150 MH lamps fitted with ADA lamps. 

i need to destroy this to make space for the 4 footer. no win win here.

at my parents i could setup the 60 or maybe the 35L. but then i spread myself out again.... :? decisions decisions


----------



## viktorlantos

Mark the 150W bulbs will light only? or this lamp is a combo one with T5?

I am also thinking about a lamp replacement on my large tank and after Arcadia OT2 2x150W piece would be the next level. Just i was not sure to use a combo one or standalone bulbs are enough.


----------



## Mark Evans

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Mark the 150W bulbs will light only? or this lamp is a combo one with T5?



light only. i have the 70cm mini pendant with 1 x 150w MH

with this tank Viktor i wanted to see if i could fully control all parameters with 1 x MH lamp rather than using a combo. i found the right height to get good growth without being too powerful.

 now i know it's very usable i will now go with 2 x pendants on my 4 foot. 

personally I'd go standalone, how large is your large tank?


----------



## viktorlantos

that's good to know Mark. Thanks for sharing this. i also have a 4 foot one.

just before the rescape too 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/3827011002/
an older phase:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 117984556/

going to redo in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mark Evans

nice viktor   

be sure to start a journal


----------



## Mark Evans

as the cogs begin to turn on my 120cm scape, the wheels come to a halt on this scape. so by the weekend it should be stripped down   

oooo, exciting times ahead  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## planter

Hey Saintly, felt the need to post and say what an amazing journal. The pictures are superb! 

All the best


----------



## Mark Evans

planter said:
			
		

> Hey Saintly, felt the need to post and say what an amazing journal. The pictures are superb!
> 
> All the best
> Hey Saintly, felt the need to post and say what an amazing journal. The pictures are superb!
> 
> All the best



cheers bud. would be nice to see a bit more of you


----------



## aaronnorth

its been a very good scape, and one which i can clearly see you have learned a lot from


----------



## Tony Swinney

Hi Mark

I'm just catching up on things, after lasts weeks goings on     Your pictures are looking fantastic, as is the tank - the colours and lighting are spot on.  I think I might change to MH lighting on the optiwhite after reading this   

Shame to see it go, but I look forward to the next one   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> its been a very good scape, and one which i can clearly see you have learned a lot from



yup, many things indeed.



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Your pictures are looking fantastic, as is the tank - the colours and lighting are spot on.



getting there, long way off your standard though.

The anubias is going to samc this weekend.


----------



## Mark Evans

so demolition commences. 

i've ripped the stems out, so i can catch the fish easier. also the anubias has been taken out. the root structure was amazing. they'd buried themselves good and proper into the substrate. you can see the white parts of the roots which were buried.






they were 4 small pots that went in, they've at least quadrupled in 12 weeks. i suppose taking nutrients from the soil. I'll certainly consider this next scape.


----------



## samc

thats some neat anubias


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> thats some neat anubias



and it's all yours.

the crypts were mental too   

man i gota do a crypt scape sometime soon. awesome looking things


----------



## TDI-line

Hi Mark, what are your plans for your next scape? 

 :text-imnewhere:


----------



## rawr

I always thought Anubias couldn't be buried at all. Is that just the rhizome then - is it okay for roots to be buried in the substrate?


----------



## Mark Evans

rawr said:
			
		

> I always thought Anubias couldn't be buried at all. Is that just the rhizome then - is it okay for roots to be buried in the substrate?



you shouldn't bury the rhizome. but the roots will be fine in substarte. BTW, i didn't bury them myself. they grew down to it. i always cut my roots off in the beginning.

depending on placement, roots wont always get to the substrate, but i was wondering why these were doing so well. growing as quick as other things in the tank. 7-8 new leaves a week, maybe even more.
on close inspection, every single leaf had a new one coming out from the base




			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi Mark, what are your plans for your next scape?



hey bud! well funny you should say that.

after thinking about money, or lack of it. i've decide to go with one more scape in the 60L. i've got the plan in my head. or in an image....





remember this? well i want to replicate it on a smaller scale 9obviosuly) and plant real simple. grass and crypts. in the past few scapes, i've gone for all out busy with regards to the amounts i've planted and i've tried to be clever with arranging them. without that much success if I'm honest.

so, i fancy simplicity with this one.


----------



## Stu Worrall

that should be cool, are you going to put any moss on the wood?


----------



## Mark Evans

stuworrall said:
			
		

> are you going to put any moss on the wood?



i've thought about it stu.   

i don't want to smother it though if i do. after all the wood should be seen IMO.

 like amano says, you should place moss sparingly on wood to give an impression of passing time....or something like that


----------



## Stu Worrall

yeah, ive noticed that on a few scapes recently.  I put too much on my rio 125 scape and it took over.  When I use the manzi wood in the future im going to put it on sparse and trim it weekly then you get that tight growth which looks really nice.  Its good to have some wood showing too so you get the nice contrast of colours.


----------



## samc

funny you should mention this guys as thats what i am planning on doing. i didnt want it to take over ether

that hardscpe was my favorite i have seen from you mark. but in my mind i cant think how i would plant it without the lovely wood disapearing


----------



## TDI-line

Sounds great Mark, i'll look forward to this one.


----------



## jimbo

Nice job.


----------



## Mark Evans

jimbo said:
			
		

> Nice job.



thanks, was a good learning tank.


----------



## Jayefc1

Just reading through this make you realise how passionate and talented this guy is shame he isnt posting and scaping here anymore


----------



## LondonDragon

Jayefc1 said:


> Just reading through this make you realise how passionate and talented this guy is shame he isnt posting and scaping here anymore


The best scaper at the time for sure  We miss Mark


----------



## Jayefc1

@LondonDragon can you even begin to imagine how his tanks would be 10 years on wow


----------



## LondonDragon

Jayefc1 said:


> @LondonDragon can you even begin to imagine how his tanks would be 10 years on wow


I know it's a shame, but like everything life takes over and people move on to something else  maybe one day he will be back


----------



## Tim Harrison

LondonDragon said:


> The best scaper at the time for sure  We miss Mark


Way ahead of his time. for sure.


----------

